# Looking for Vortex Viper Rifle scope.



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Im in the market to purchase a Vortex Viper scope. I have had my eye on the Viper PA 20X Mil Dot. But Im also intrested in the 16X scopes that have the milrad or MOA crosshairs.

Let me know if you have anything to sell and I would be happy to check it out. Im going to buy new at the end of the month most likely so if someone has used for a discount then Im all ears.

My email is [email protected] 
use email for quicker response.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Salt lake valley. Magna ut to be exact


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ah.. Have you ever heard of Smith and Edwards? It is in North Ogden/Willard area, so kinda a drive for you. I just purchased a Vortex Viper scope and they had it for more than $50 cheaper than any store or internet price. When I asked them how much to order it was the standard price as all over, but when I went in there and they had em in stock it was cheap. I have noticed all their Vortex scopes are $40-$50 less than sportsmans, cabelas, or midwayusa.

Just some info if you decide to go new. Also, scope was the best decision I could have made!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thx for the info. They don't carry the mildly reticle. The mildot interests me for its ranging capabilities. Which one did u get?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Where are you located?


Welcome to the forum Random! Good info on the S&E, I have always been impressed with their inventory there, but I have not ever wanted to drive way up there at time of purchase, but it sounds like they will make it worth the drive....


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Huge! I have lingered on here for some time and figured I should get an account. As for it being worth the drive, I find it to be in most instances. Only thing I don't go out there for is guns. Lately Sportsmans has been so cheap on their rifles.

I purchased the Vortex Viper HS 4x16x44. Put it on top of a Tikka T3 7mm RM. Side by side with the VXIII, it easily takes the cake. Crystal clear optics. Also, I only had 3 elevation clicks to be boresighted, which ended up being near dead center at 100 yards.


----------

